# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Forumsextrakt finden / nützliche Links

## FlorianM

Hallo beisammen,

hier wird gerne auf das mühsam zusammengetragene Forumsextrakt verwiesen.
In ältern Beiträgen steht auch mal, man soll "oben klicken". 
Ich finde das Ding aber seit einer Viertelstunde oder gar länger nicht.

So blöd kann ich doch gar ned sein? (Darauf will ich keine Antwort  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  )


Kann man das oben unter "Nützliche Links" reinbasteln?der falls dies nicht möglich ist, als "Sticky Post" in "Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat"?Eine dritte Alternative wäre ein (Sub)forum, in dem nur Admins schreiben können und dann dort nur die allerwichtigsten Informationen und Links in _wenigen Beiträgen_ gesammelt werden. Die Kommentare dazu würden dann hier im "Hilfe und FAQ" abgegeben werden so. Damit blieben die Informationsthreads frei von sehr persönlichen oder wiederholt diskutieren Themen (die ja an anderen Stellen ausreichend Raum haben) und man könnte sehr schnell solche wertvollen und tendentiell persistenten Informationen wie das Forumsextrakt finden. 

Was haltet ihr davon?

Viele Grüße
Florian

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Florian,

was findest Du nicht ? 

Die Links oben links auif der Seite. rechts neben "Prostatakrebs Diskussionsforum" in gelber Schrift ?

Die Alternative eines Subforums ganz oben in der Liste wäre in der Tat wahrscheinlich auffälliger....so kenne ich es auch aus vielen anderen Foren.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Michi1

Redest du von der gelben Zeile die über die ganze Seite geht und darin die Beratundshotline. Sonst finde ich nichts gelbes.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kann man das oben unter "Nützliche Links" reinbasteln?





> der falls dies nicht möglich ist, als "Sticky Post" in "Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat"?





> Eine  dritte Alternative wäre ein (Sub)forum, in dem nur Admins schreiben  können und dann dort nur die allerwichtigsten Informationen und Links in  _wenigen Beiträgen_ gesammelt werden. Die Kommentare dazu würden  dann hier im "Hilfe und FAQ" abgegeben werden so. Damit blieben die  Informationsthreads frei von sehr persönlichen oder wiederholt  diskutieren Themen (die ja an anderen Stellen ausreichend Raum haben)  und man könnte sehr schnell solche wertvollen und tendentiell  persistenten Informationen wie das Forumsextrakt finden.


 

Moin Florian,

warum so kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht. Also ich habe eben mal alle oben in der Forumsmaske gelb unterlegten Hinweise angeklickt. Die kamen fast wie von selbst auf den Monitor. Bitte, lass uns doch mal exakt wissen, was Du angeklickt hast und was sich nicht öffnete!!

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Wobei etliche ältere Beiträge aus dem Forumsextrakt mir etwas aus der Zeit gefallen erscheinen. Vielleicht sollte man auch Forumsextraktbeiträge älter als 10 oder 15 Jahre löschen? Ansonsten gibt es ja heutzutage unendlich viel Information in diesem Internet, 24/7, was will man mehr!

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Florian,

den Forumextrakt findest Du direkt unter http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html. Warum Dir die "Wichtigen Links nicht angezeigt werden, versuche ich mit dem Web-Master Holger zu klären.




> Kann man das oben unter "Nützliche Links" reinbasteln?der falls dies nicht möglich ist, als "Sticky Post" in "Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat"?Eine dritte Alternative wäre ein (Sub)forum, in dem nur Admins schreiben können und dann dort nur die allerwichtigsten Informationen und Links in _wenigen Beiträgen_ gesammelt werden. Die Kommentare dazu würden dann hier im "Hilfe und FAQ" abgegeben werden so. Damit blieben die Informationsthreads frei von sehr persönlichen oder wiederholt diskutieren Themen (die ja an anderen Stellen ausreichend Raum haben) und man könnte sehr schnell solche wertvollen und tendentiell persistenten Informationen wie das Forumsextrakt finden.


Warum sollte das besser sein? Siehe oben.Der Forumextrakt enthält auch Themen, die man unter "Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat" nicht suchen würde.Danke, dass Du mir noch mehr Arbeit aufpacken willst. Wer definiert, was die "allerwichtigsten Informationen und Links" sind? Das würde auf einen zweiten Forumextrakt hinauslaufen. Ich werde weiterhin, was für wichtig und nützlich erachte, im bestehenden Forumextrakt ablegen, der übrigens in diesem Jahr 15 Jahre alt geworden ist, und ich denke, Dein momentanes Problem wird geklärt werden. 
Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Nachtrag:

Wie mir Holger schreibt, blockieren AdBlocker manchmal die Anzeige der "Wichtigen Links". Kann das bei Dir der Fall sein?

Ralf

----------


## FlorianM

Hallo beisammen,

nachdem ich nun an mir gezweifelt habe, hab ich einfach mal das Forum einmal in Firefox aufgemacht (mein Standardbrowser):



und dann nochmal im MS Edge Browsers (nachfolger Internet Explorer):




Aha! Ok, das erklärt so einiges. Auch warum manche viellecht gar nichts vom Forumsextrakt wissen...

Viele Grüße
Florian

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Florian,

lies bitte das: https://www.netzsieger.de/ratgeber/a...-und-entfernen

Gruß Harald

----------


## FlorianM

Hallo Ralf,




> Wie mir Holger schreibt, blockieren AdBlocker manchmal die Anzeige der "Wichtigen Links". Kann das bei Dir der Fall sein?


Ja, das war die Ursache. Sorry für den Aufruhr.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Den AdBlocker / uBlock habe ich für die Seite nun abgeschaltet.


Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße, 
Florian

----------


## Michi1

Florian Danke. Habe den Addblocker abgeschaltet. Jetzt habe ich die gelbe Schrift zum ersten Mal gesehen.

----------


## FlorianM

Hallo Ralf,




> Danke, dass Du mir noch mehr Arbeit aufpacken willst. Wer definiert, was die "allerwichtigsten Informationen und Links" sind? Das würde auf einen zweiten Forumextrakt hinauslaufen. Ich werde weiterhin, was für wichtig und nützlich erachte, im bestehenden Forumextrakt ablegen, der übrigens in diesem Jahr 15 Jahre alt geworden ist, und ich denke, Dein momentanes Problem wird geklärt werden.


mir ging es doch nicht darum dir im speziellen noch mehr Arbeit zu generieren (vielen Dank für diese!), sondern ich habe mehrere Alternativen als Ideen in den Raum gestellt, nachdem ich fälschlicherweise angenommen hatte, dass jeder aktuell das sieht was in meinem Firefoxbild zu sehen ist.

So wie es jetz ist, ist es doch super!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Danke nochmals
Florian

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Florian,



> Sorry für den Aufruhr.


kein Problem! Wir werden uns aber überlegen, wie wir die Sichtbarkeit der Links von etwaig/allfällig installierten AdBlockern unabhängig machen können.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Der "Wichtige Links"-Block wurde jetzt durch einen neuen aufklappbaren Menü-Eintrag "Wichtige Links" in der Menüleiste ersetzt, der zudem durch gelbe Schrift auf sich aufmerksam macht. Danke, Holger!

Ralf

----------


## Wolfjanz

Feine Sache, Ralf u. Holger,
Euch muss man wirklich grossen Dank für Eure Arbeit aussprechen!
Schöne Feiertage Euch Allen!
Beste Gruesse
Wolfgang Janz

----------


## uwes2403

Gut gelöst....Ausspreche Anerkennung :-)

Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob...

----------


## Uli49D

Sehr geehrte Moderatoren,

auch wenn die letzten Beiträge in diesem Diskussionspfad schon vom Vorjahr sind,
an dieser Stelle auch von meiner Seite ein großes Lob an den Ersteller des Basiswissens und an diejenigen die für die Aufarbeitung der Foren sorgen.
Auch für mich eine große Hilfe.
In diesem Sinne Ihnen alle guten Wünsche für die weitere Arbeit!
Aber auch ein kleiner Hinweis: 
Mir ist es selber so gegangen- nachdem ich etwa ein Jahr nicht reingeguckt hatte, habe ich beim Neustart diesen Mai echt eine ganze Weile gesucht, wo das Basiswissen denn nun aufzurufen wäre. 
Ich habe schließlich den Link in myprostate gefunden.  Die gelbe Schrift oben muß wohl glatt übersehen haben..... 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=786

----------

